# high FSH?



## cww (Jun 1, 2010)

We are not yet TTC, but were planning on starting in the spring, in about 5-6 months. I have a 22m old DD, and we were lucky to conceive her on the second real cycle where we timed things around O, and we have no other history of TTC difficulties. I'm hypothyroid, and my levels have gotten very out-of-whack this year (I'm still BFing), so I've been concentrating on getting those corrected and stable before we start TTC #2. (I'll be turning 35 this month.) As a part of the general blood tests that my thyroid doc runs, I just noticed today that he did an FSH test last time, on what turned out to be CD 2, and my level was 11.70.

I was just going over my thyroid lab results right now, and thought I'd check these other hormone numbers just to see where I was, and now I'm suddenly breathless with fear, since apparently this FSH level is bad. My doctor didn't say anything, because I don't think he was even looking at it or really focused on where I was in my cycle - I think they just run these labs as part of a larger hormone panel, and since I'm not even TTC yet, much less have a history of infertility (and b/c he's not an ER or OBGYN), he didn't even think to analyze it.

I don't have any history of infertility, but since reading on the internet that your worst FSH level is the one that is important, I now feel panicked about our ability to conceive a second child. I'm really hoping that this is just a blip somehow, and that the research literature that is out there talking about the worst FSH level measured is less relevant for someone who isn't currently trying to do IVF and doesn't already have a history of infertility or TTC for an extended period of time. Or I'm hoping that somehow, even though there is no evidence of any relationship as of yet in the medical literature, that my thyroid being all out of whack might somehow have influenced this FSH level. But if this FSH number is just going to go up, I don't want to take any chances that we won't be able to have a second child. I have a good acupuncturist (who also works on fertility issues) that I am going to call first thing tomorrow so that I can start seeing her again asap. But I'm not sure what else I should be doing right now. I can't go ahead to TTC while my thyroid is so unstable, but I also don't want to wait months if each month could really reduce my chances of being able to get pregnant a second time.

Can someone possibly help me to put this in perspective? Should I be going to see an RE right away, even though we haven't even TTC yet? Should I just repeat the test next month, and if that result is not also high, relax and just wait to see if we do ok on our own first? Should I ask for an AMH test?

I'm really hoping for some reassurance, coupled with some practical advice of what I should do next from any of you who might have more knowledge in this area...

Thanks so much for taking the time to read my post!


----------



## LizzieStewbutt (Jun 3, 2012)

CWW,

Do not jump to conclusions before you have more information on High FSH. And do not rely on google to give you information on FSH because it will downright scare the bejeebus out of you. You will need to go to an OB-GYN first and have them run the panel on you on CD3, if possible. That FSH level is really not that high in comparison to a lot of ladies who have gone on to have healthy babies.

When I first found out about my high FSH (I'm 32), I was devastated because it was following a 2 supposed chemical pregnancies. So not only was I mourning those losses, I had an extremely insensitive military GYN tell me in no uncertain terms that it was about as bleak as it could be, that we had to move ASAP if we were to have an biological child, and that if I wasn't put on HRT, I'd wrinkle rapidly and my bones would become brittle...yea, he was a real winner...Even with that super smack to the face, he was right. I went to my RE, and ran all the panels, did a lap/hysteroscopy, found mild endo, and very petite little ovaries, which indicates Severe Diminished Ovarian Reserve. My FSH went from 75 to 12 in a matter of a month. And according to my RE, I may have very little eggs left...but if we can bring down the FSH, it may help my ovaries mature an egg. So the going idea is that it can be lowered, thus increasing chances of conception. It's all about whether they can get my ovaries to respond to the meds I start taking on 20 DEC 12.

Anyways there's so much to it..and I'm typing this at work...but I will say that I wonder if I had issues before I started BCP when I was 15 because my cycles were irregular, like 1 in 4 months...I went on BCP for that very reason...so it may be genetic in my case..like I was born with small precious little ovaries. My RE nurse asked me however if I had been exposed to toxins or radiation ! I used to smoke cigarettes and drink a lot in my 20s...I wore a ton of makeup in my years, too...so I would become as organic and toxin-free as possible in every thing you do for you and your family!!!!!

You can also go to this forum for High FSH: www.network54.com/Forum/209394 these ladies are very intelligent and experienced..a wealth of information..just be very respectful and considerate in your postings..like (DD mentioned, PG mentioned, M/C mentioned...you get the idea)

www.highfsh.org also has really good information.

I'll respond more later.

Much love,

Lizzie


----------



## cww (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks so much for taking the time to respond, Lizzie. And thanks for the tips. I did have mercury poisoning and an intestinal parasite a number of years ago that went improperly diagnosed for five years (and which I cleared up before TTC the first time) so that could definitely have had an impact on my system. Since then, though, I've been very diligent about staying away from any potential toxins in my life...

Thanks for the website recommendations, also. I have precisely been uncomfortable with posting anywhere on boards focusing on infertility because I had no trouble getting pregnant the first time and because we haven't technically started trying yet. As someone who had to battle years and years of discouraging health problems on my own, I have some sense of how difficult dealing with longer-term health challenges (and the medical system) can be, and I don't want to post somewhere where others might be struggling with much bigger issues than me... But it's really good to know places where I can read other people's posts to get a better idea of what people's personal experiences are.

I, too, had really erratic periods as a teenager and was on BCP for over a decade. I know that I really had issues with low progesterone in retrospect, and long-term undiagnosed thyroid issues. So I'm working on keeping those hormones in balance now...

Good luck with the meds that you start in Dec - I really hope that things progress well!

Thanks again so much for taking the time to write and reassure me.


----------



## LizzieStewbutt (Jun 3, 2012)

I forgot to mention in my hurried response, that I was also diagnosed with High blood pressure and a thyroid problem..it hasn't been written in stone, but I believe it's hashi's considering my antibody level. I've been on 50mg Synthroid for a couple of months now.

All of this came to fruition this year...and a lot of stress can be attributed to these problems...I am in the military, that is stressful enough on its own...but I thought i was going to deploy, apparently got pregnant (that's a whole cray cray other story), waited 10 weeks to find out that I wasn't or no longer was...had another blood test that showed up "almost" positive and waited another 6 weeks to find that..nope no baby..Just wasn't getting AF....finally got in to that mean ole GYN that ultimately fast tracked me to the RE...that ultimately got me on a course of action as quickly as possible..so it was rough, but I'm glad it's happening this way because otherwise I would have no idea that I had a thyroid problem, endo, or DOR.

STRESS is what got me here today. So I've since tried to do everything I can to manage it...yoga, which I am convinced now that I will become a yoga teacher one day...lots of supplements, tea, meditation, long candlelit showers, soft ethereal music at work, positive visualizations...if only I could get my husband to support me in doing acupuncture...

I wouldn't worry about posting because your situatuon may not meet the experience level or severity of others. We are all on a journey. Anyone who plays the whole..I've got it so much worse than you, so you better count your blessings game just needs some more love and hugs cause they are feeling pretty down. And rightfully so, infertility is probably the most painful thing I've ever faced in my whole entire life. But, there's hope. I have a healthy uterus, so I was told I should have no problem carrying a baby...it may be a egg that some angel of a woman give to me or it may be mine...who knows. or it may be gift on our doorstep, so to speak. It's all about finding our way to be a mommy. Yes, it's baffling how easy it has been for other women...and that is a very sore subject for those of us suffering from infertility..it's like a stabbing in the gut kinda feeling...it's like when you are having a bad day with the yearning to be a mommy and suddenly you are surrounded by pregnant women and smiling babies....so be gentle when posting that information.









I'm telling you all this because there is a chance you may be on the end of spectrum of women that needs to have their babies as young as possible. If I had known what I know now, I would have had my babies at your age. Youth is what you have on your side. There is such a thing as secondary infertility, not to scare you..it's just a reality. I know you guys may not be ready for another child, but I would investigate everything just in case time is of the essence.


----------

